# Beetle help!



## Question_Asker (May 5, 2007)

Hey, everybody! I need help identifying a beetle.

I would take a picture, but someone else has my camera.

All I can do is describe it. Its a little small, and its about the size of

your thumb. The antennae is a little on the long side. It's antennae looks

like it has small little hairs poking out the side of the antennae. Its not

hair, though...The small prickly things poking out the side of its antennae

look like a male moth's antennae.







A little like this, except they're a bit smaller, but its probably a bit rougher than the moth's antennae.


----------



## robo mantis (May 6, 2007)

oh i've seen those but don't know what their called.


----------



## Question_Asker (May 6, 2007)

I figured it out last night. I double-checked my

insect-book, and its a Root Borer. He was let out at midnight

last night...


----------



## robo mantis (May 6, 2007)

good to hear it ended smoothly.


----------



## AFK (May 10, 2007)

> I figured it out last night. I double-checked myinsect-book, and its a Root Borer. He was let out at midnight
> 
> last night...


are you sure it was a long-horn beetle (root borers are in the long-horn beetle family)? there are other kinds of beetles with feathery antennae. what was the shape and color(s) of the beetle? behavior? fast running, slow flier, etc...


----------



## Question_Asker (May 11, 2007)

Well, I just made a guess the appearance of the beetle.

And yeah, I think Root Borers are...According to my National

Audubon Society Bugbook...It was brown, long antennae...My bug book says they are nocturnal, and that they are attracted by light, which is where I found the bug buzzing loudly around the light. It moved and flyed quiet fast...


----------

